# Datenerfassung



## xerion21 (21. Sep 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal zu meiner Grundsituation: 
Ich besitze einen Mac-Rechner. Darüber kann man sagen, was man will. Darum soll es hier auch nicht gehen. 

Es geht um folgendes:
Ich bin Handballtrainer und es gibt für jedes Spiel einen Spielbericht, wie im Fussball auch, mit geschossene Tore, Strafen, etc. 
Da wir bei diesen nur den Durchschlag bekommen und diese relativ schnell verbleichen, möchte ich diese digital erfassen. 

Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, sollte ich dafür einen einfachen Access-Port benutzen, das in Swift schreiben, oder doch lieber in einer anderen Sprache?

Meine Anforderungen an diese Software sind:
- Eingabe von Daten
- PDF-Ausgabe des Spielerbogen
- Datenerfassung von Spielern und Mannschaften

Des Weiteren ist geplant eine Spielertabelle anzulegen, welche bis jetzt noch in excel vorliegt, und auch die Spielerdaten darüber zu erfassen. 

Habt ihr eine Idee, mit was das relativ stressfrei und einfach geht?
Gibt es da ein Datenbanktool à la Access?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Thallius (21. Sep 2015)

Wenn Du es nativ machen willst kannst du sowohl Objective-C als auch Switft benutzen. Für beides gibt es CoreData, welches dafür optimal geeignet ist. Der Lernaufwand ist allerdings gewaltig und ich würde mal von ca. 3 Monaten ausgehen bis Du alles richtig sauber implementiert hast.

Wenn du schon Java Erfahrung hast, wovon ich mal ausgehe wenn du in diesem Forum postest, dann nimm dich auch Java und benutze Sqlite für die Datenverwaltung. Damit bist Du dann auch gleich Platform unabhängig, wenn einer Deiner Kumpels aus dem Verein die Software eventuell auch nutzen möchte. 

Die geilste Lösung wäre natürlich das Ganze auf einem Webserver mit sql und php (oder einer anderen Scriptsprache) zu lösen. Damit hast du die Daten immer und überall zur verfügung und alle vom Verein könne über einen Bwoser jederzeit sich die Daten auch ansehen und gegebenenfalls ändern wenn Du es Ihnen erlaubst.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## xerion21 (21. Sep 2015)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du es nativ machen willst kannst du sowohl Objective-C als auch Switft benutzen. Für beides gibt es CoreData, welches dafür optimal geeignet ist. Der Lernaufwand ist allerdings gewaltig und ich würde mal von ca. 3 Monaten ausgehen bis Du alles richtig sauber implementiert hast.
> 
> Wenn du schon Java Erfahrung hast, wovon ich mal ausgehe wenn du in diesem Forum postest, dann nimm dich auch Java und benutze Sqlite für die Datenverwaltung. Damit bist Du dann auch gleich Platform unabhängig, wenn einer Deiner Kumpels aus dem Verein die Software eventuell auch nutzen möchte.
> 
> ...



Hallo Claus, danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Swift habe ich mal angefangen zu programmieren, da ich auch iwann mal ne App schreiben. CoreData ist auch ne Option, ist auch wirklich sehr einfach.

Java habe ich natürlich Vorkentnisse, welche ich allerdings wieder auffrischen müsste...


Am besten wäre wirklich ne Browserlösung, wobei hier das problem wieder mit der Datensicherheit und der Verfügbarkeit der Daten ist. Denn die Spielerdaten beinhalten logischerweise auch private Daten. 

Ich habe mal das ganze mal versucht mit Django und meinem RPI zu realisieren. Das war leider grottig langsam... Ich weiß nicht wieso...


----------



## Tobse (27. Sep 2015)

xerion21 hat gesagt.:


> Am besten wäre wirklich ne Browserlösung, wobei hier das problem wieder mit der Datensicherheit und der Verfügbarkeit der Daten ist. Denn die Spielerdaten beinhalten logischerweise auch private Daten.
> 
> Ich habe mal das ganze mal versucht mit Django und meinem RPI zu realisieren. Das war leider grottig langsam... Ich weiß nicht wieso...


Dass es lahm war, lag am Raspberry PI. Wenn du bei einem größeren Hoster bist (DomainFactory, HostEurope, 1und1 um nur ein paar zu nennen), bekommst du für wenige € im Monat einen deutlich leistungsstärkeren Server, der es auch verkraftet, wenn der ganze Verein da gleichzeitig drauf unterwegs ist.
Um die Erreichbarkeit brauchst du dir dann auch keine Sorgen zu machen - bei Hostern dieser größe gibt es immer Backups und Ersatz-Server. Um die Webserver-Software und FTP musst du dich (im gegensatz zum Raspberry) auch nicht kümmern.


----------

